# Bront On The Verge of 10K & 5th Level!



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 17, 2005)

Bront, you are almost there. T minus 5 posts or less. Let me say Congrats!


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bront, you are almost there. T minus 5 posts or less. Let me say Congrats!



I guess I won't start my own thread, LOL

This is the official 10 K post 

I'd like to thank my many active PbPs, as well as the Hive.  And I hope to be here even more mindless posting.


----------



## Zander (Nov 17, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS* ​


----------



## reveal (Nov 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess I won't start my own thread, LOL
> 
> This is the official 10 K post
> 
> I'd like to thank my many active PbPs, as well as the Hive.  And I hope to be here even more mindless posting.




Congrats!

I really wish you had been at the Chicago Gameday.


----------



## Rel (Nov 17, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bront (Nov 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> I really wish you had been at the Chicago Gameday.



Yeah, I just couldn't justify taking 2 days off till it was too late for me to do so.  Instead, I got 15 hours of OT though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 17, 2005)

Congrats Bront! Took you long enough.


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Congrats Bront! Took you long enough.



What?  I had 2 posts till may 2005.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What?  I had 2 posts till may 2005.



 Doesn't mean Jdvn1 can't make fun of you, though   I hadn't even joined til around then


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean Jdvn1 can't make fun of you, though   I hadn't even joined til around then



I heard a rumor they were going to rename you Crothain Jr.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I heard a rumor they were going to rename you Crothain Jr.



 Nah, I'm nowhere even close to Crothian


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm nowhere even close to Crothian



At your pace, give you a year


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean Jdvn1 can't make fun of you, though   I hadn't even joined til around then



 Reminds me of a time my postcount was above yours.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm nowhere even close to Crothian



 But Crothian's posts per day is nowhere even close to yours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But Crothian's posts per day is nowhere even close to yours.



Good point.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a time my postcount was above yours.



Watch out little man, I'm coming for you


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Watch out little man, I'm coming for you



   EEP!

<Runs away>


----------



## MonsterMash (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just couldn't justify taking 2 days off till it was too late for me to do so.  Instead, I got 15 hours of OT though.




Ick. I had to work during our local gaming con, MACE, and stayed awake for 20 hours on Saturday...    

And I'd put in for the days off but one guy's vacation screwed that up!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats! Goes to show that posting in the Hive works on post counts....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Congrats! Goes to show that posting in the Hive works on post counts....



Hey, you know it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, you know it.





Why do you think MY postcount is so high?


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Congrats! Goes to show that posting in the Hive works on post counts....



Is that like using performance enhacing drugs?  Post count enhancing topics?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Watch out little man, I'm coming for you



 Hey, it's been a busy semester for me!


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's been a busy semester for me!



Excuses won't get you posts.   

Oh, wait, they do when you post them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hopefully next semester will get me more posts, though. You have quite a ways to go before you catch up to me, though.


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hopefully next semester will get me more posts, though. You have quite a ways to go before you catch up to me, though.



Yeah, probably 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yikes, how many posts per day have you been averaging? 50? 60? Because that's about how much you need to catch me in that time.


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yikes, how many posts per day have you been averaging? 50? 60? Because that's about how much you need to catch me in that time.



I've been as high as 200 in a day before, when I had 3 PbPs going all night long.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yikes, how many posts per day have you been averaging? 50? 60? Because that's about how much you need to catch me in that time.




Only if he channels Rystil....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why do you think MY postcount is so high?



Why do you think mine is higher?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 20, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Congrats! Goes to show that posting in the Hive works on post counts....



I blame PbP.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I blame PbP.



I blame the Hivemind! Hehe.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I blame the Hivemind! Hehe.



Careful with those words!  If the wrong person hears them...  

Of course, I can't blame the Hivemind, as rarely as I am there.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Careful with those words!  If the wrong person hears them...
> 
> Of course, I can't blame the Hivemind, as rarely as I am there.



 You're right though--it's PbP and not the Hivemind.  Worked for me too


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 20, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I blame PbP.





YOU may blame PbP.....


.....but we don't have that excuse...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Nov 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess I won't start my own thread, LOL
> 
> This is the official 10 K post
> 
> I'd like to thank my many active PbPs, as well as the Hive.  And I hope to be here even more mindless posting.



 And in the span of 3 days, you go from a flat 10k to 10,242!!


Man!  You're a machine!!


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only if he channels Rystil....



That didn't hurt


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> And in the span of 3 days, you go from a flat 10k to 10,242!!
> 
> 
> Man!  You're a machine!!



I do what I can


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> And in the span of 3 days, you go from a flat 10k to 10,242!!
> 
> 
> Man!  You're a machine!!



I've only done it once, but I managed to spurt out 300 posts in a single day.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been as high as 200 in a day before, when I had 3 PbPs going all night long.



The highest I've counted in a day was around 300, but I'm sure I've had more in a day.

And that's without PbP.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Careful with those words!  If the wrong person hears them...
> 
> Of course, I can't blame the Hivemind, as rarely as I am there.



 And my power continues to grow...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And my power continues to grow...



I'm not that far behind.


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The highest I've counted in a day was around 300, but I'm sure I've had more in a day.
> 
> And that's without PbP.



I'm only guestimating 200.  I know it was several pages and replies to multiple people in one of them.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And my power continues to grow...



Only the power the clone army gives you. Be careful no ones gives a certain Order to those clones...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm only guestimating 200.  I know it was several pages and replies to multiple people in one of them.



 You'll still have to _average_ 60/day to beat me in that span of time, though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Only the power the clone army gives you. Be careful no ones gives a certain Order to those clones...



 What, the Order of the Stick? The one that causes them to grab sticks and beat on the head anyone with a name starting with K...?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, the Order of the Stick? The one that causes them to grab sticks and beat on the head anyone with a name starting with K...?



I find your lack of respect disturbing.


----------



## Bront (Nov 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I find your lack of respect disturbing.



Don't worry, you'll get used to that.

I find his lack of pants disturbing


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I find your lack of respect disturbing.



 Why? It's not like I was talking about _you_, was I? I chose a random letter in the alphabet. Your name starts with an O, right?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't worry, you'll get used to that.
> 
> I find his lack of pants disturbing



 Don't worry, you'll get used to that too.

I find my lack of sleep disturbing. 

Haven't gotten used to it, really.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I find his lack of pants disturbing



....I guess I don't want to know....


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why? It's not like I was talking about _you_, was I? I chose a random letter in the alphabet. Your name starts with an O, right?



It always depends on the definition.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, you'll get used to that too.



I... don't... think... so...



Damn, I sound like an old kobold priest.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

It's good to get in touch with your inner-Kobold, isn't it?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

Well, Master Grayscale is breathing his last breaths, so I'm not sure if it is that good....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

It depends, how old is _your_ inner kobold?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

As old as he sounds?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't believe that.

Aren't you the young-and-spritely type?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 21, 2005)

I am. But my inner kobold is more of a Yoda.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

You mean immortal?


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I am. But my inner kobold is more of a Yoda.



Wow, and you haven't been sued for trademark infringement?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean immortal?



Don't you mean immoral?


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean immortal?



Dying on-screen does not exactly say "immortal" to me.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, and you haven't been sued for trademark infringement?



That's why I keep him locked up inside.


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Dying on-screen does not exactly say "immortal" to me.



Death shall not stop him.

Taxes on the other hand...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Dying on-screen does not exactly say "immortal" to me.



 Dying? I think not. He is one with the Force!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Death shall not stop him.
> 
> Taxes on the other hand...



 I read that as "Texas." We kill everyone down here!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dying? I think not. He is one with the Force!



'tis still a death.


----------



## Bront (Nov 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I read that as "Texas." We kill everyone down here!



Especialy with no mexican army to keep you in line


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 'tis still a death.



 It's not the same! Never trust Luke.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Especialy with no mexican army to keep you in line



 Texas
Mexican Army-Free since 1836.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not the same! Never trust Luke.



But certainly you trust Yoda, who has decided...


not to die.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But certainly you trust Yoda, who has decided...
> 
> 
> not to die.



 I do! He chose to be immortal.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I do! He chose to be immortal.



In this comic. And in the movie - he chose to die.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

That's where you're mistaken, O2. He chose to be immortal in both the comic and the movie.


----------



## megamania (Nov 22, 2005)

You guys need help.  The most posts I have ever done in 24 hours might hit 50.  Freaks!  you are all freaks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> You guys need help.  The most posts I have ever done in 24 hours might hit 50.  Freaks!  you are all freaks!



 True as that may be, we also have more free time than you do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 22, 2005)

> You guys need help. The most posts I have ever done in 24 hours might hit 50. Freaks! you are all freaks!



I know!  Getting more than 50 posts in one day is insane! 

::checks PPD::

::whistles innocently::


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know!  Getting more than 50 posts in one day is insane!
> 
> ::checks PPD::
> 
> ::whistles innocently::



 I agree.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True as that may be, we also have more free time than you do.




Translation: no life.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I read that as "Texas." We kill everyone down here!



They do have more executions than any other state.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Translation: no life.



 Hey, look who's posting!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> They do have more executions than any other state.



 That's what I was referencing. As a resident of said state, I know that all too well.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what I was referencing. As a resident of said state, I know that all too well.



Could be worse you could be on said death row.


----------



## megamania (Nov 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Translation: no life.




Jdvn1 or me?


----------



## megamania (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a life.  Its just very ...structured.....


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Someone should just rename this thread the Bront 10K Memorial Hivemind, it seems to be getting a lot of hits


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Someone should just rename this thread the Bront 10K Memorial Hivemind, it seems to be getting a lot of hits



 Every thread has Hivemind potential. A thread about a Hiveminder just has a higher Hivemind potential.


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Every thread has Hivemind potential. A thread about a Hiveminder just has a higher Hivemind potential.



For a bit, it was more hive than the hive


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 23, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> You guys need help.  The most posts I have ever done in 24 hours might hit 50.  Freaks!  you are all freaks!



Is that a compliment or a complaint?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> For a bit, it was more hive than the hive



 The Hive has its ups and downs, but it always lives on.


----------



## Aeson (Nov 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The Hive has its ups and downs, but it always lives on.



If you kill the Hive another would rise in its place.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Only killing the Hive Phylactery would have any effect, but then all of EN World would go down.


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Only killing the Hive Phylactery would have any effect, but then all of EN World would go down.



Um, is that word Grandma approved?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, is that word Grandma approved?



 What, "down"?


----------



## Aeson (Nov 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, "down"?



No, Hive.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, Hive.



 Oh, goodness. We'll have no such thing here!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Only killing the Hive Phylactery would have any effect, but then all of EN World would go down.





I thought that would be if you offed Crothian....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Nov 25, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 or me?




Both?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 25, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Both?



 Aww, aren't you sweet.


----------



## Bront (Nov 25, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, aren't you sweet.



Like a lemon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, probably 2-3 weeks.



 You're at the week-and-a-half mark, Bront.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're at the week-and-a-half mark, Bront.



Amazing, aint it?


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're at the week-and-a-half mark, Bront.



Not my fault everyone disapeared for this Thanksgiving thing.  Lazy bastards!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not my fault everyone disapeared for this Thanksgiving thing.  Lazy bastards!



 Hey, I was surprisingly able to get internet access in New Jersey, so I was here


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Not my fault everyone disapeared for this Thanksgiving thing.  Lazy bastards!



 It's not my fault you didn't take slow periods into account for the necessary average.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I was surprisingly able to get internet access in New Jersey, so I was here



 And you're the top poster, so the two of you could've been going back and forth quite a bit.

I got some posting done over the holidays too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

> And you're the top poster, so the two of you could've been going back and forth quite a bit.



That's still Crothian for a while.



> I got some posting done over the holidays too.



That's true--you've been posting more often again recently.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's still Crothian for a while.



I meant to think of a way to say "person with highest post-rate" but my mind skipped ahead. 


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true--you've been posting more often again recently.



Yeah, a bit. My grades show it too.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And you're the top poster, so the two of you could've been going back and forth quite a bit.
> 
> I got some posting done over the holidays too.



Yeah, but he just 'had to' go to 'bed' at a 'normal time'.  Wimp


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but he just 'had to' go to 'bed' at a 'normal time'.  Wimp



 Hey, I didn't go to bed at a normal time on Thanksgiving--I was up til about 2 in the AM, but just not as long as you


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't go to bed at a normal time on Thanksgiving--I was up til about 2 in the AM, but just not as long as you



Hey, overnight is where it's at.  You're missing out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, overnight is where it's at.  You're missing out.



Early to bed, early to rise!


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Early to bed, early to rise!



is 9 AM early enough?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but he just 'had to' go to 'bed' at a 'normal time'.  Wimp



 Oh, people and their silly "sleep schedules"...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> is 9 AM early enough?



 Not nearly. I wake up at 5 or 6am regularly. This is painful for a college student.


----------



## Bront (Dec 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not nearly. I wake up at 5 or 6am regularly. This is painful for a college student.



I ment for going to bed early


----------



## Aeson (Dec 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> is 9 AM early enough?



I think that is a good time. Actually I think that should be the national wake-up time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I ment for going to bed early



 Then still no. Being awake for 3-4 hours is way too much!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> is 9 AM early enough?



Try 5 am!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I ment for going to bed early



No. Unaccrptable. You need to reset your internal clock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Then still no. Being awake for 3-4 hours is way too much!



Or too little depending on a person's point of view. Like mine.


----------

